# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  autumn and winter in a tug a war.....the golds of the aspens aganist the white snow were magnificent.....cant really  be captured in all its glory in a photo...

## MIke R

autumn and winter in a tug a war.....the golds of the aspens aganist the white snow were magnificent.....cant really  be captured in all its glory in a photo...

----------


## Posterboy

Beautiful Mike!

----------


## JoshA

Nice, Miker! The aspens look at peak. As I recall, the color will be gone in 3 days.

----------


## MIke R

we're getting another 6 inches tonight...14 inches officially on my snow gauge on the patio this morning.....I think that might do them in..we dont have many aspens up here by the house..other areas down hill with more concentrations of aspens looked incredible...I just lacked the motivation to go down and snap them after the second martini...LOL

----------


## Eddie

> ...I just lacked the motivation to go down and snap them after the second martini...LOL



Real photographers carry a flask.....

----------


## MIke R

real skiers do too....LOL

----------


## MIke R

ok..Im hopin this apsen photo redeems me a little

----------


## Eddie

I like this one. The only changes I would make would be to crop down below the dead branch at the top right (gets rid of the branch from nowhere at the top, right of center). I'd also crop the left side to the start of the strong trunks there. It will give the image more "direction". Put 2 pieces of white paper over the photos (on your monitor) where they would be cropped to see the difference.
Sorry Mike. I used to teach this stuff and can't help critiquing........

----------


## MIke R

dont be sorry.....you should see what a nit picker I am coaching hoops...I drive my kids crazy with how I want the pick and roll/pick and pop to go...so I understand...cool...thanks

----------


## Eddie

Mike,
It was more for other readers who don't know we've been PMing about the photos.

----------


## MIke R

ahhhhhh...ok...never mind then

----------

